# food for yellow labs



## deliverance (Jan 10, 2006)

i am just starting out my first cichlid tank and i am going ot get some yellow labs. what would be the best food(company) for them. i seen cichlid bio-gold + is that a good one please leave feedback thanks


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

If you have malawian cichlids, blooodworms can cause bloat. (sorry I told you the wrong thing in the chat, I thought you were referring to other cichlids) You should feed them a varied diet tho.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

mine eat tropical flakes, and cichlid granules


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

deliverance said:


> i am just starting out my first cichlid tank and i am going ot get some yellow labs. what would be the best food(company) for them. i seen cichlid bio-gold + is that a good one please leave feedback thanks


I've heard about that, it's apparently irresistabe to fish.
The best "food" for most fish is a varied diet. Mind you with your labs, green food should predominate, whether being vegetarian flake, algae pellets/wafers, or fresh greens. Most mbunas do a lot better on a vegetarian diet once fully grown, though when still growing, live zooplankton should be fed for rapid/healthy growth (e.g.daphnia, tubefix worms, never bloodworms unless you're feeding haps)


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

you can get a few different canned foods from your lfs, as a treat you can put in some sliced zuccini, or spinach, or other green veggies, and some algae wafers cause a game kinda like cichlid soccer.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I make my own mix of food, mixing NLS cichlid formula, with spirluna flakes. Treats are frozen brine shrimp and ghost shrimp....


----------



## deliverance (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks for everyones help i have a better idea of what i can feed my new fish :smile:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> and some algae wafers cause a game kinda like cichlid soccer.



LMAO - I can just picture this!


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

There's a fish called yellow labs? I got really excited because I have a lab and I'm the dogfood expert at Petco. :lol: Thought I was gonna be needed in this thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

yeah, yellow labidochromis. lol


----------



## pyrofish (May 18, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> you can get a few different canned foods from your lfs, as a treat you can put in some sliced zuccini, or spinach, or other green veggies, and some algae wafers cause a game kinda like cichlid soccer.


I've seen the cichlid soccer, and I must say it is very entertaining.

I have a "large-mouth" cichlid that looks like he could probably fit the wafer in his mouth if it were broken in half, or after it has been partially eaten. Could this be dangerous to him? Like could it get stuck in his gill if he tries to eat it whole?

Also, is there any way to get spinach to sink? My fish won't eat it, and I think it is because it doesn't sink like their food pellets do.

One last question: Would it be bad to feed my fish crushed up algae wafers? Like are the digestable in that form?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

HBH Cichlid attack is good stuff too.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

pyrofish said:


> I've seen the cichlid soccer, and I must say it is very entertaining.
> 
> I have a "large-mouth" cichlid that looks like he could probably fit the wafer in his mouth if it were broken in half, or after it has been partially eaten. Could this be dangerous to him? Like could it get stuck in his gill if he tries to eat it whole?
> 
> ...


haha my fish use to pick up the wafer and swim backwards with about 9 others right behind (well i guess infront) of him. the large mouth shouldnt be a problem, if that occurs, try to get the waffer out of its mouth, shouldnt cause to big of a problem, and you might want to look into getting bigger wafers. there are different sizes. i dont know about sinking spinach, but ive heard about putting it in the freezer for a few minutes to soften it, but i never did so im not recomending it, just telling you so you can research why its done, i bought a little clamp with a suction cup at petsmart that i would put the greens in and just stick it to the front of the tank about halfway in, what ever they dont eat will break up and mess up your tank real bad, so get it out before that happens (might take a time or two before you know how long to leave it) the wafers are still digestible crushed, jjust dont crush them to small. no point putting dust in your tank, but i would break some wafers in half and drop them in to get a few different games of soccer goin, i didnt want to put 7 wafers in there and the fish not eat them, over feeding will polute a tank too.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Mine get mostly OSI spirulina and cichlid flake, but they're not picky. I always thought Mbuna should get mostly veggies, but I recently learned that in the wild, yellow labs scrape small animals out of the algae rather than eating it. Mine also love frozen brine shrimp and glass worms.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

actually I dont think most cichlids are picky really. Cichlid soccer lol


----------



## adieu (Jan 26, 2006)

I've had good luck with Omega One, I've also heard a lot of good things about NLS.


----------

